# Video Series: What On Earth Happened



## pushamaku (Mar 3, 2021)

Very interesting 13-part video series takes you on a journey through many rabbit holes that many of us are familiar with already and puts some of the puzzle together.

Highly recommend even if you do not subscribe to flat earth theory as this is about so much more.

YT Channel:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCy6EQBAe0M7lsrFjGPbKQhg/videos
Bitchute Channel:
https://www.bitchute.com/channel/ewaranon/
Part One:

​


----------



## Lightseeker (Mar 3, 2021)

Part two of the series features almost two minutes of footage shot from a plane flying by the ice wall. Almost two minutes of endless ice. The music choice was pretty appropriate, making the sight of the outer edge even more haunting than it already is.

What I find particularly intriguing is how the coastline of antarctica on modern maps of the world show the "continent's" outline as rugged and waved, yet in the aforementioned section of the video you can see it is pretty much a straight line, not rugged. In other words, more akin to what is depicted in flat Earth maps.






What you see in the video is nothing alike what you see in the common depiction of Antarctica.

I wonder what would happen to the man who decided to fly a plane across the edge. Would he be shot down? What consequences would he face?


----------



## 6079SmithW (Mar 3, 2021)

He wouldn't get near the ice wall, let alone whatever is beyond it.

Unless he was an Enochian type prophet with the hand of YHWH guiding his feet


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 3, 2021)

Funny that after watching all of those that youtube has not once recommended them in their algorithm.

Good to be reminded of this stuff!

Great introduction to what I call conspiracy realism!


----------



## Lightseeker (Mar 3, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Funny that after watching all of those that youtube has not once recommended them in their algorithm.
> 
> Good to be reminded of this stuff!
> 
> Great introduction to what I call conspiracy realism!



What I find most intriguing is that when you type "flat Earth" in the search field on YT you only get parody videos. Not a single real documentary.


----------



## Onijunbei (Mar 3, 2021)

arent parody videos real?  What about flight paths? Are those real?


----------



## Starman (Mar 4, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> Very interesting 13-part video series takes you on a journey through many rabbit holes that many of us are familiar with already and puts some of the puzzle together.
> 
> Highly recommend even if you do not subscribe to flat earth theory as this is about so much more.
> 
> ...




Great video series, thanks for recommending.  Just finished the second one with the video of the ice wall at the end.  My blood was already boiling with the Cessna plane and fishing boat testing the Antarctic exclusionary zone.  It really does feel that we are being fenced in, with TPTB at the ready to intercept all trespassers and blow them out of the sky or water if need be.

Just amazing the extent of the deception that goes on to keep us off balance and clueless what our world is, and what it's all about.  Such a deadly game our controllers are playing. 

My feeling is that we do live on a prison planet at this stage of the human experiment.  However, it's hard for me to believe that a small coterie of human know-it-alls are orchestrating the whole thing.  IMHO, there's some other kind of influence going on that feels much more extensive than that. Whether off-planet or below the planet, or trans-dimensional, there's a spiritual battle going on for supremacy of this world, and there are immense powers at play.

I think we do perceive this battle going on, despite not understanding it.  We can feel it in our bones that we are being lied to on an unfathomable scale. The good thing is that more people are beginning to wake up to the extent of the deception.

The trick is not to get stuck in limited hangouts, but to keep digging, because this rabbit hole is immeasurably deep. 

Our vigilance in finding the truth is the only thing that will heal this world!


*Merged post:*
An interesting experiment I've not seen before:

In the third video in the series, at 15:00, there is an interesting experiment with a flashlight and a penny.  When you place the penny in front of a larger light source to simulate the smaller moon in front of the larger sun, you have the light overwhelming the penny and there is no stable carona around the penny.  The light from the sun envelops the moon and can not hide behind it, even if you place the penny at a distance from the light source so as to approximate its equal size.

The second experiment is with a flashlight that is the same size as the penny.  Lo and behold when you place the penny in front of the light source, there's a perfect eclipse with a perfect carona around the penny (moon), with no light flooding its perimeter.  This is how we see it in our sky.

This experiment is meant to prove that the sun and moon are of equal size in the not too distant firmament by the example of how eclipses are observed.


----------



## Huaqero (Mar 4, 2021)

I am sure there is a lot of thought provoking material and footage in this series, however, right from the beginning, at around 1:30, there is that claim about Earth's motion and humans feeling it or not, that prevented me from continuing watching.
I'll give it a try, again, but the beginning was dissapointing, tbh...


----------



## pushamaku (Mar 5, 2021)

Huaqero said:


> I am sure there is a lot of thought provoking material and footage in this series, however, right from the beginning, at around 1:30, there is that claim about Earth's motion and humans feeling it or not, that prevented me from continuing watching.
> I'll give it a try, again, but the beginning was dissapointing, tbh...



Glad you brought that up as there are many much stronger arguments to choose from.. It made me wonder if it was put in there early on purpose... Hmmm.. In any case keep going and don't throw the baby out with the bathwater.


----------



## Lightseeker (Mar 5, 2021)

Starman said:


> pushamaku said:
> 
> 
> > Very interesting 13-part video series takes you on a journey through many rabbit holes that many of us are familiar with already and puts some of the puzzle together.
> ...




Freemason imagery depicts the sun and the moon to be the same size, often below an arc (the firmament?).
I don't remember where I heard that one of the freemason secrets concerns the true shape of the Earth. Perhaps the imagery gives us a clue.


----------



## Starman (Mar 5, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> Starman said:
> 
> 
> > pushamaku said:
> ...




Wow, I just finished the eighth video in the series and I'm hooked.  He's finally back onto flat earth proofs.

Prior to the eighth he goes into some depth about the money system, ruling oligarchies, secret societies, satanism, pedophelia, and more.  I didn't expect that. I don't have a dispute with any of it and I think most SH members would find themselves on the same page.  He's trying to cover ALL the bases in his video expose, with flat earth theory at the center of it all. We can find fault with his excluding some information on flat earth theory or stolen history matters, but hey, this guy's trying to cover a huge amount of ground here.

In the eighth video he shows some clips of rockets scraping the firmament in the night sky, plowing along the watery expanse like a boat.  I never imagined that this might be what was going on.  I also haven't realized that they've been trying to crack the firmament for a long time, and that earlier nuclear tests in the atmosphere had just that goal.  There's more material and clips about what the 'watery' underside of this firmament is. Some of this material is at the bottom of the ocean!

My mind is getting blown and it feels good.  For me there are a lot of new dots to connect here.  I feel I'm getting closer to the bottom of this rabbit hole and I am trembling a bit and feeling quite grateful.

After I finish the series I hope to put together an overview.  Beginning with the ninth video he starts to get more positive about what lies ahead, as he feels a big reveal is coming up.


----------



## Safranek (Mar 5, 2021)

Huaqero said:


> I am sure there is a lot of thought provoking material and footage in this series, however, right from the beginning, at around 1:30, there is that claim about Earth's motion and humans feeling it or not, that prevented me from continuing watching.
> I'll give it a try, again, but the beginning was dissapointing, tbh...



Don't let that throw you off. All things considered, this series is a great eye-opener for those who are new to our falsified realm and an interesting presentation even for those of us who've done the research into all these aspects of the deception.

The only issue I would debate him on would be him listing Nimrod with the rest of the 'antichrists'.


----------



## Lightseeker (Mar 5, 2021)

I am watching part 13 now.
Am I the only one to whom the North Pole is more intriguing than the outer edge?


----------



## Starman (Mar 6, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Huaqero said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure there is a lot of thought provoking material and footage in this series, however, right from the beginning, at around 1:30, there is that claim about Earth's motion and humans feeling it or not, that prevented me from continuing watching.
> ...



Wow again, just finished episode 11.  This guy is attempting to cover all the bases.  Episode 10 is significant for his videos of electromagnetic processes showing how a sun and moon could hover and be fixed above a flat earth and follow a proscribed path.  Also, his videos of stars and planets and their dancing light signatures blew my mind.  I've seen these images before in other videos that use a Nikon P900, but haven't seen them replicated in experiments with water on a metal table that can shake the water in different frequencies.  These geometric, flashing patterns when slowed down in speed look the same in water as the stars in the firmament!  Conclusion - stars are water born phenomenon oscillating at different frequencies than one another.  Color also affects frequency. He then goes into how the illumination might be occurring.  The crazy thing is that he is using the language of everyday physics.  

Episode 11 has thrown me for a loop.  He thinks this world has become degraded by the introduction of carbon life forms and that the earth was once primarily silicone based.  The so-called Devil's Tower in Wyoming was once a silicon tree, and shows many examples of other trunk forms around the world that we call unusual mountain shapes.  I know that other people have already explored this idea.

He talks about what petrification is and that it is silicone based.  Silica sand is a byproduct of felled trees, like our sawdust in a carbon world. The earth was once mined extensively for its silicone which existed in life forms that we no longer see on earth. The earth was once a beautiful crystalline place with giant flora.  Some culture came here and mined the shit out of our realm, laying it to waste.  They used carbon to render silicone in a more pure form and must have set our realm on fire. Volcanoes are mineral tailings and are self-combusting.  The mid-ocean trenches and stretch marks are the scrapes of mining operations.

I don't know what to think about this leap into silicone life forms and world-wide mining operations by a bunch of evil doers. All the previous videos I can grok, but this one is pushing my buttons.  Oh well, I'll keep an open mind.  On to the 12th and 13th video tonight!


----------



## pushamaku (Mar 6, 2021)

Starman said:


> I don't know what to think about this leap into silicone life forms and world-wide mining operations by a bunch of evil doers. All the previous videos I can grok, but this one is pushing my buttons. Oh well, I'll keep an open mind. On to the 12th and 13th video tonight!



Agreed there. Not quite sold on this one myself yet.


----------



## Starman (Mar 6, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> Starman said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what to think about this leap into silicone life forms and world-wide mining operations by a bunch of evil doers. All the previous videos I can grok, but this one is pushing my buttons. Oh well, I'll keep an open mind. On to the 12th and 13th video tonight!
> ...



Kinda weak too in the 12th episode in regards to giants.  Not sure why he included photos of supposed large human skeletons that most people know by now are obviously faked shots. He's slipping. 

IMHO, the 12th episode could be skipped without missing much.  Time to wrap up this series (not to belittle the great work he has done in previous episodes).


----------



## Safranek (Mar 6, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> Starman said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what to think about this leap into silicone life forms and world-wide mining operations by a bunch of evil doers. All the previous videos I can grok, but this one is pushing my buttons. Oh well, I'll keep an open mind. On to the 12th and 13th video tonight!
> ...



I'm not 'sold' on it either as I don't know the entire science behind the possibilities however, I find it to be as good a hypothesis as any I've come across to explain the drastic differences in the SIZE of things as we've known them in our time compared to the 'past'. With more research being done, maybe we can improve on or replace this hypothesis.

Some attribute it to the atmosphere (oxygen content) but that would influence the whole environment.



Starman said:


> pushamaku said:
> 
> 
> > Starman said:
> ...



Based on the amount of research covered in the videos, he may not be 'slipping' (although he should have mentioned the amount of falsification regarding this topic). Many articles in the 19th and 20th century mentioned finding giant skeletons but these are nowhere to be found today (as with all our ancient 'tech' relics). So to drive a point home, he used what was available (from pictures its hard to tell which is fake or not, especially in the old newspapers).

I think its evident from other factors, such as the size of the buildings, stairs, stones and the many references to giants in our 'scriptures' that there's a very high likelihood of their existence at some point in time.


----------



## Huaqero (Mar 6, 2021)

Starman said:


> He thinks this world has become degraded by the introduction of carbon life forms and that the earth was once primarily silicone based.


I actually am very fond of the _silicon-based life theory_, which would be just one of the chemical stages of our planet's evolution.
However, I find the 'giant trees' thing rather silly, just a projection of our world images into a planetary phase that we cannot imagine.
Ancient mining, yes, giant trees no, for me.

And it is compatible to the most elegant theory I have ever read on the origins of life , the -intentionally, I think- obscured
Graham Cairns-Smith's one about the role of clay minerals.

It is rather simple: Any crystal is a _replication code_, imagine Sodium Chloride, 1part Na+/1part Cl- and you have auto-replication and a crystal forming up into the macro-scale.
Now, _call this a 'genetic code'_, DNA's ancestor. Still, not life, but add impurities into the crystal that can still replicate and you now have a more complex code that can accumulate more and more 'successful' impurities, until it starts looking like a 'living stone' made of proto-cells.
In a later phase, clay minerals may evolve into silicone-based living stones with very complex crystal/genetic code, until carbon-based ones take over and the complexity explodes.
In each evolutionary step, the planet is transformed into something, chemically and visually, totally different from what it was before.

I_t is still the Theory of Evolution_, only taken to the very beginning of the form of a simple salt, like sodium chloride.

And what does the 'controversy' against it look like? :
_"His ideas are elegant, but there is a big problem: they have proved almost impossible to test. In 50 years there have only been a handful of experiments exploring Cairns-Smith's ideas.
The trouble is that there is no experimental technique for studying minerals at the tiny scales necessary to examine the processes Cairns-Smith outlined..."_

Sooo, the problem is that we have no technique to test it and we didn't really bother to develop one. Interesting...

Anyway, the book is _Seven Clues to the Origin of Life (A Scientific Detective Story) _and I think this is the best answer we have so far


----------



## Safranek (Mar 6, 2021)

Huaqero said:


> Starman said:
> 
> 
> > He thinks this world has become degraded by the introduction of carbon life forms and that the earth was once primarily silicone based.
> ...



My only question would be; At what point in the process does it become sentient life?

At what point does matter become LIVING matter? What is a soul/spirit? How do you create one?

I think its back to the lab for a few centuries for that one, with no likelihood of success.


----------



## Whitewave (Mar 6, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Huaqero said:
> 
> 
> > Starman said:
> ...


Exactly. And more importantly, how does inanimate and unconscious material animate itself and become conscious or self aware?


----------



## Starman (Mar 7, 2021)

As an aside, I made a public comment on Ewaranon's youtube channel, thanking him for this video series.  Here's what I wrote and how he responded.  Glad to know he's a regular bloke, same as most of us here:

*My comment:*
_"Really appreciate this video series, some new dots got connected for me.  It would be great for you to provide more information on yourself and your journey in making these videos.  You put them out all at once!  What a Herculean job.  How come you didn't tease them out and build an audience as you regularly launched them?  I think it would give some helpful context to know what you were doing before these videos.   Some people fall into thinking this kind of info is just part of a limited hangout psyop and won't look at it unless they have more background on who the messenger is.  I'm surprised you have so few views as this is a very hot topic.  

FYI, your videos have recently been mentioned within the Stolen History community and people are checking it out.     https://stolenhistory.net/threads/video-series-what-on-earth-happened.4097/#post-41542 "_

*Ewaranon's response:*
_"Thanks for the support, really appreciate it! I made the videos last summer to try and wake my family up a little as I'm slightly concerned with where we are all heading at the moment. I made them all in the space of a couple of months and they are a result of a lot of personal research over the years. I was never intending to upload them to YT because I'm not entirely happy with them but I thought why not. There are a lot of things I did not get to touch on and there are a lot of areas I covered in a way that I don't think really does the matter justice, i.e. the legitimacy of Tesla, Rothschilds etc. But because it was supposed to be an introduction to some key issues, I didn't want to bombard the viewer too much. I think there are layers in terms of waking up to some of these issues and deceptions. I am currently making a new series - which focuses more on our deceptive history, the timeline, impossible architecture/structures (what some call "Tartaria") and how breaking away from the heliocentric model is key to understanding the old world and relocating ourselves in more accurate place in history. I'm hoping to look more into things like the great flood, the changing landscape of earth, a bit more into the possibility of giant trees and the conditions on earth that could have made that possible. It also goes into more depth in terms of flat earth - examining the moon, procession of the equinox, electromagnetism etc. I'm hoping it will be ready at some point in April. Again, thanks for the support!"_


----------



## Lightseeker (Mar 7, 2021)

Starman said:


> As an aside, I made a public comment on Ewaranon's youtube channel, thanking him for this video series.  Here's what I wrote and how he responded.  Glad to know he's a regular bloke, same as most of us here:
> 
> *My comment:*
> _"Really appreciate this video series, some new dots got connected for me.  It would be great for you to provide more information on yourself and your journey in making these videos.  You put them out all at once!  What a Herculean job.  How come you didn't tease them out and build an audience as you regularly launched them?  I think it would give some helpful context to know what you were doing before these videos.   Some people fall into thinking this kind of info is just part of a limited hangout psyop and won't look at it unless they have more background on who the messenger is.  I'm surprised you have so few views as this is a very hot topic.
> ...



I really want to see him do videos on Tartaria. It is a topic as fascinating as Flat Earth.


----------



## MiloMinderbinder (Mar 8, 2021)

I have seen only the first 3 episodes at this point, but I have to call bullshit on the episode where the Cessna and fishing boat are supposedly approaching Antarctica, only to be driven away.

The film emphasized that the Cessna was intercepted by the US Air National Guard. All Air National Guard units are based in the US, including Alaska and Hawaii.  There is no ANG base located within thousands of miles of Antarctica.  In addition, the pilots and aircrew members shown responding to the Cessna are dressed for warm / temperate weather. The intercept response shown is how the Guard responds to intrusions into US airspace, and the whole exercise appeared to be a staged "intrusion / interception" for a news program or documentary. 

The fishing boat sequence also appears to have nothing to do with Antarctica. The men on the boat are all dressed for temperate weather, not the extreme cold of Antarctica. The destroyer which intercepts them is named the Hobart; a web search reveals that the Hobart is an Australian warship. Granted, Australia is in the Southern Hemisphere, but once again please look at the clothing of the men on the boat.

Now the first episodes have a lot of thought provoking material, but the inclusion of these film clips is "problematic", in the current buzzword.


----------



## Citezenship (Mar 8, 2021)

MiloMinderbinder said:


> Now the first episodes have a lot of thought provoking material, but the inclusion of these film clips is "problematic", in the current buzzword.


Yea the boat and Cessna are both bunk but you also have to ask why they are even trying to give the impression of a boundary.

It is well worth pushing through and as has been commented above it was only meant as an "introductory" for family members, we here can follow up with our own research.


----------



## CBRadio (Mar 8, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> MiloMinderbinder said:
> 
> 
> > Now the first episodes have a lot of thought provoking material, but the inclusion of these film clips is "problematic", in the current buzzword.
> ...


Odd though - after the boat/Cessna clip he cuts to penguins on ice, which, in case he'd forgotten, should have reminded him how cold Antarctica is. Instead we go from Hawaii Five-O to Sub-Zer-O.
And where did all that footage of the ice wall come from? This bit seems to be pushing a narrative. The rest is fun, though, so far.


----------



## Prolix (Mar 11, 2021)

I’ve enjoyed the series for the most part, and I particularly admired Ewaranon’s dedication to creating an encompassing working theory.

I thought he was at his best when focussing on the area that initially inspired him (flat earth), with aspects of the last few episodes becoming increasingly tenuous. I mentioned some of my concerns with Part Seven here, and Part Eight also gave me pause in places. It may be that Ewaranon’s right about that footage of the rocket hitting the “squidgy” firmament (I’m more much more sold on the later clip of one skimming it), but I feel he ought at least to have addressed the official explanation so as to debunk it (as to the rocket not being destroyed on impact because the firmament is squishy, well, maybe):



> It was the rocket de-spinning. A process used to stop the spin so that it can jettison the launch stage… Also! It didn't hit a "dome". At the speed the rocket was travelling, if it impacted ANYTHING it would have been instantly destroyed.
> 
> Ky Michaelson (rocket guy): +Dan Downing Your absolutely right!



I’m also slightly baffled by the Hillary “glass ceiling” references. Maybe I’m missing something, but it seems far more likely it’s exactly what it appears to be contextually (her purporting to be just another female human being cheered for challenging the patriarchy).

*Part Nine*

I doubt the likes of David Mitchell need handlers pushing them to ridicule Flat Earthers. His is simply the response of ninety percent of people, and Ewaranon even addresses why this is so. There are many cases where the media doesn’t need to be prodded in the “right" direction, because it’s already programmed that way, just like everyone else (and yes, I think Mitchell and Fry _would_ also ridicule religious figures; it’s that Oxbridge superiority).

Again, Ewaranon wonders why Obama doesn’t mock Flat Earthers rather than E.T. believers, but that simply shows the progression, if you like, in ridiculing fringe belief systems. Which is why the shift from “You probably believe in little green men” (or reptilian shape shifters – Icke) to “What are you, a Flat Earther?” is often used to support the psy-op argument.

*Part Ten*

Good stuff, but the focus on Tesla does raise some questions. After all, he professed to believe in physical planets, the globe (and used the firmament in a sense evidently referring to heavens rather than a dome) and the possibility of aliens. Which suggests Tesla was either “controlled opposition” (knowingly maintaining the deceit) or somehow both a genius and clueless.



> I have observed electrical actions, which have appeared inexplicable. Faint and uncertain though they were, they have given me a deep conviction and foreknowledge, that ere long all human beings on this globe, as one, will turn their eyes to the firmament above, with feelings of love and reverence, thrilled by the glad news: “Brethren! We have a message from another world, unknown and remote. It reads: one… two… three…





> I have encountered during my experiments with wireless telegraphy a most amazing phenomenon. Most striking of all is receipt by me personally of signals which I believe originated in the space beyond our planet. I believe it is entirely possible that these signals may have been sent by the inhabitants of other planets to the inhabitants of earth. If there are any human beings on Mars I would not be surprised if they should find a means of communication with this planet, a linking of the science of astronomy with that of electricity may bring about almost anything.



*Part Eleven*

I was more sceptical on this one’s content, not because of the Nephilim theories, and certainly not because I put any stock in mainstream science’s explanations, but for deducing from this silicon-based life. I mean, _maybe_ – I know the subject has been debated in several threads on this forum – but Ewaranon’s basically doing a von Daniken with the selected evidence. How enormous were these trees? Presumably less than 73 miles tall? And the quarrying is certainly possible, but it immediately suggests Sitchin and his Anunnaki. (Personally, I tend to the idea that matter was less, not more, solid in the distant past.)

Likewise, the idea that carbon life “wasn’t supposed to be” is a variant on humanity being genetically engineered by aliens. As for carbon being the Mark of the Beast, well it’s a chicken-and-egg hypothesis (it also means he has to check himself when talking about the beauty of the world in the last part, qualifying his statement to say this is because the original template can still be seen through it).

The section about restoration/preservation put me in mind of the buried Hollywood set for 1925 Ten Commandments.

*Part Twelve*

Interesting that Ewaranon buys into nuclear as real. And dinosaurs. That feeds into an area that becomes most apparent in the later parts, whereby you’re inevitably selecting “authentic” sources according to your own biases, be it maps or literature.

The liberal Biblical quotes can be illustrative but also misleading (Nebuchanezer’s dream as indicative of the size of silicon trees?) It’s also curious that he continually references Lucifer, who is hardly mentioned in The Bible, and even then, nebulously.

*Part Thirteen*

Some of the name analysis here had me breaking into a cold sweat at the thought I might really be watching a Charlie Freak video.

The corruption of the true celebration of Christmas? What, the celebration that was overlaid on the iconography of true pagan festivals?

_Monsters, Inc_ was suggested as a metaphor for harvesting loosh long before it was cited in respect of adrenochrome. That still seems like a better fit to me.

Satan tempted Eve with an apple? He did?

The eye is a microcosm of flat earth itself… but pluck it out and it’s a globe.

Generally, though, compellingly put together and presented. I’m sure Ewaranon’s next series will be equally engaging.


----------



## Starman (Mar 11, 2021)

Magnumopus said:


> I’ve enjoyed the series for the most part, and I particularly admired Ewaranon’s dedication to creating an encompassing working theory.
> 
> I thought he was at his best when focussing on the area that initially inspired him (flat earth), with aspects of the last few episodes becoming increasingly tenuous. I mentioned some of my concerns with Part Seven here, and Part Eight also gave me pause in places. It may be that Ewaranon’s right about that footage of the rocket hitting the “squidgy” firmament (I’m more much more sold on the later clip of one skimming it), but I feel he ought at least to have addressed the official explanation so as to debunk it (as to the rocket not being destroyed on impact because the firmament is squishy, well, maybe):
> 
> ...



Thanks Magnumopus for your review of the video series.  Ewaranon definitely sticks his neck out in covering so many controversial topics. Gotta give him kudos for trying to rope in so much information in one go.

It's good that we can review such work and not throw out the baby with the bathwater.  

I think such an exercise is welcome, because it shows that we don't have to become followers and adopt the author as some kind of guru. Nobody has this all figured out. Everybody that bothers to put out their informed opinions is doing just that. It's all conjecture, though we do like to encounter new evidence and appreciate the originality.  I found the series had a number of helpful insights.

I enjoyed the tenth episode the most with its practical experiments in generating frequencies represented in water patterns.  I think there's a lot to be discovered in how such energy frequencies were used in the old world for healing and many other goals.  It was eye opening to see the demonstration of how some stars and 'planets' have light vibrations (as seen in telephoto lenses) that are similar to vibrations in the lab using water.  

There was also a lot said and demonstrated with electro-magnetic properties in levitation of objects above and below such an electrical field. I felt as if I was being given a basic lesson in physics that supported a coherent flat earth scenario with the sun and moon in electrical relationship with the earth.  It was kind of an aha moment when I understood that there could be a somewhat simple explanation, and that our guide to what is happening in the macro world can be found in the micro world.  All these systems work in the same way, so lets extrapolate from what we can observe in these lab experiments.  It gave me hope that there is a way out of this conundrum.  Unfortunately as long as we sign on to gravity and space and distant suns in the heliocentric model we're going to overlook some obvious explanations for the flat earth model.

I'm curious if anyone else had any epiphanies regarding this 10th episode.  It had a lot of solid visual demonstrations and was quite enjoyable to watch.


----------



## Prolix (Mar 11, 2021)

Starman said:


> I enjoyed the tenth episode the most with its practical experiments in generating frequencies represented in water patterns.  I think there's a lot to be discovered in how such energy frequencies were used in the old world for healing and many other goals.  It was eye opening to see the demonstration of how some stars and 'planets' have light vibrations (as seen in telephoto lenses) that are similar to vibrations in the lab using water.
> 
> There was also a lot said and demonstrated with electro-magnetic properties in levitation of objects above and below such an electrical field. I felt as if I was being given a basic lesson in physics that supported a coherent flat earth scenario with the sun and moon in electrical relationship with the earth.  It was kind of an aha moment when I understood that there could be a somewhat simple explanation, and that our guide to what is happening in the macro world can be found in the micro world.  All these systems work in the same way, so lets extrapolate from what we can observe in these lab experiments.  It gave me hope that there is a way out of this conundrum.  Unfortunately as long as we sign on to gravity and space and distant suns in the heliocentric model we're going to overlook some obvious explanations for the flat earth model.
> 
> I'm curious if anyone else had any epiphanies regarding this 10th episode.  It had a lot of solid visual demonstrations and was quite enjoyable to watch.



Not an epiphany, but it's interesting how synchronicities pile up. I happened to catch _Frozen II_ the other night – which I didn't think was very good, but that's beside the point – and it featured a key character, Olaf the Snowman, discussing the memory of water, which then becomes important at the end of the movie. Also appearing are Rock Giants, not very far from the Nephilim of the _Noah_ clip and silicon-based lifeforms, who blend in with rock formations until they decide to up and move about.


----------



## Ponygirl (Mar 21, 2021)

Huaqero said:


> I am sure there is a lot of thought provoking material and footage in this series, however, right from the beginning, at around 1:30, there is that claim about Earth's motion and humans feeling it or not, that prevented me from continuing watching.
> I'll give it a try, again, but the beginning was dissapointing, tbh...


I have an 80/20% scale for everything. The most anything, through our human 3D perception can be, is 80% true. We just plain can not understand everything from this electronic cage we’re in, so I never throw anything out just because it has a flaw in what might be my truth. It’s like panning for gold. 
I’ve watched all 13 of these videos—with 13 being some sort of holy number, which I automatically assume because we’re told it’s unlucky—and I find them to be quite eye-opening. Just the word ‘planet’ says it all for me. We live on a small portion of a larger plane.
We are born into sin—error—with sin meaning to have missed the mark. The realm we live in is a smaller part of a whole, and it’s a realm that isn’t perfect like the larger realm. It’s in error. The previous civilization says it all. No bathrooms in some? This means that the previous human bodies didn’t need to eliminate, which means they utilized all the energy they took in, which was perfect for them. Again, our bodies are in error.
The god of this realm messed up. His science experiment is just a bad copy of whoever he cheated off from. ?


Magnumopus said:


> Starman said:
> 
> 
> > I enjoyed the tenth episode the most with its practical experiments in generating frequencies represented in water patterns.  I think there's a lot to be discovered in how such energy frequencies were used in the old world for healing and many other goals.  It was eye opening to see the demonstration of how some stars and 'planets' have light vibrations (as seen in telephoto lenses) that are similar to vibrations in the lab using water.
> ...


On Gaia TV, there’s a host named Matias De Stefano, who talks about the ice giants seeding Earth to leave memory in the ice. And then you have Game of Thrones(GOT—god in german) talking about the giants who lived beyond the ice wall. The Black Watch(?) were the ones guarding the ice wall to keep out the bad guys, but the wild humans were also stuck on the wrong side. So—are there humans in Antartica? Or are there good guys on the other side of the wall in the larger plane? And GOT is just telling us the opposite as the media almost always does.


----------



## Persister (May 28, 2021)

I can't find ewaranon! I watched parts1-5 of his wonderful series, but now YouTube has deleted him!


----------



## Starman (May 28, 2021)

Persister said:


> I can't find ewaranon! I watched parts1-5 of his wonderful series, but now YouTube has deleted him!



I think Ewaranon took down his Bitchute videos in addition to his Youtube videos, but you can find copies put up by other people.  Here's a link in Bitchute:

https://www.bitchute.com/search/?query=ewaranon&kind=video
Edit:  
Here is a quote from Ewaranon from his Gab account today:

_"Sorry to post this here guys. It isn't FE related. But ergh. Lost all views and comments. Over pretty much nothing. And it's such a shame because there were so many kind comments. I'm working to get vids back up. They will be back don't worry."_






*Ewaranon on Gab: ''*
Ewaranon on Gab: 'Sorry to post this here guys. It isn't FE related. But ergh. Lost all views and comments. Over pretty much nothing. And it's such a shame because there were so many kind comments. I'm working to get vids back up. They will be back dont worry.'





 gab.com


----------



## Lightseeker (May 28, 2021)

Why would they delete his videos? He didn't state anything controversial (no Hitler stuff, no Holocaust revisionism).

I regret I only downloaded one of his videos. ;/


----------



## Starman (May 28, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> Why would they delete his videos? He didn't state anything controversial (no Hitler stuff, no Holocaust revisionism).
> 
> I regret I only downloaded one of his videos. ;/



He pulled them, probably because somebody claimed copyright infringement.  He's being careful, will likely take out the offending part and will re-upload.  I don't think it has anything to do with the subject material.  His GAB response says exactly this.


----------



## Melindakim (May 28, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Funny that after watching all of those that youtube has not once recommended them in their algorithm.
> 
> Good to be reminded of this stuff!
> 
> Great introduction to what I call conspiracy realism!


They took him down off Utube bichute and odysee. I had watched all till video 7. Blowing my mind. Where can I find him?


----------



## dreamtime (May 28, 2021)

Melindakim said:


> They took him down off Utube bichute and odysee. I had watched all till video 7. Blowing my mind. Where can I find him?



He deleted the videos himself, or someone who got accesss to his accounts did. He writes "A small few tried to trash my video accounts." - so probably a hack, but it seems he hadn't really secured his accounts if someone was able to do that.


----------



## Ponygirl (May 29, 2021)

Starman said:


> I think Ewaranon took down his Bitchute videos in addition to his Youtube videos, but you can find copies put up by other people.  Here's a link in Bitchute:
> 
> https://www.bitchute.com/search/?query=ewaranon&kind=video
> Edit:
> ...


I just had a comment from him and he was gone in the morning. I found him on bitchute. Wonderful channel.


----------



## Mike Nolan (May 29, 2021)

Ponygirl said:


> I found him on bitchute.


This is a good one.


_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/j4h7LV5WQOKr/_


----------



## dreamtime (May 29, 2021)

Mike Nolan said:


> This is a good one.
> 
> 
> _View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/j4h7LV5WQOKr/_




A masterpiece. It would be interesting to collaborate with him on a video documentary. Flat Earth is a nice topic, and we do subtly refer to the problems of heliocentrism in our videos, but we try to keep the catchphrase out of the videos to not confuse the deconstruction of the heliocentric model with the alternative concept of how it real is. I think it's important that people learn to understand that the mainstream model is wrong, without immedietally substituting it with a new half-baked model (in this case, flat earth, but also crater earth, which is even more absurd).


----------



## Mike Nolan (May 29, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> A masterpiece. It would be interesting to collaborate with him on a video documentary. Flat Earth is a nice topic, and we do subtly refer to the problems of heliocentrism in our videos, but we try to keep the catchphrase out of the videos to not confuse the deconstruction of the heliocentric model with the alternative concept of how it real is. I think it's important that people learn to understand that the mainstream model is wrong, without immedietally substituting it with a new half-baked model (in this case, flat earth, but also crater earth, which is even more absurd).


He is being suppressed big time. I even have trouble loading his videos on Bitchute.  His videos are here on Odysee if anyone is looking. 


_View: https://odysee.com/@please-stay-ignorant.com:9/LHFE-13---YouTube:8_


----------



## dreamtime (May 29, 2021)

Mike Nolan said:


> He is being suppressed big time.



I doubt that the platforms itself suppress him. Someone with access to his accounts deleted the videos, not the platforms itself. If anything, he got attacked by some shadow groups to prevent him from making the info accessible.


----------



## Lightseeker (May 29, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> A masterpiece. It would be interesting to collaborate with him on a video documentary. Flat Earth is a nice topic, and we do subtly refer to the problems of heliocentrism in our videos, but we try to keep the catchphrase out of the videos to not confuse the deconstruction of the heliocentric model with the alternative concept of how it real is. I think it's important that people learn to understand that the mainstream model is wrong, without immedietally substituting it with a new half-baked model (in this case, flat earth, but also crater earth, which is even more absurd).



As far as I know only one guy on Youtube has subscribed to the crater Earth idea.

And it isn't Ewaranon.

If flat Earth is a "half-baked" model as you claim, then which one isn't?


----------



## dreamtime (May 29, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> If flat Earth is a "half-baked" model as you claim, then which one isn't?



I don't think we have the resources to come up with an alternative model to the heliocentric one, and if everyone would simply focus on deconstructing their lies, we could create the conditions necessary for developing new models.

Flat earth does not have a coherent, working model, it consists of many different assumptions.

I like the concave earth theory.


----------



## Lightseeker (May 30, 2021)

Damn, Ewaranon deleted his channel.


----------



## Oracle (May 30, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> Very interesting 13-part video series takes you on a journey through many rabbit holes that many of us are familiar with already and puts some of the puzzle together.
> 
> Highly recommend even if you do not subscribe to flat earth theory as this is about so much more.
> 
> ...



I finally got around to starting to watch these.Very impressive work. I'm up to number 6 and really admiring everything about his presentation and production.Enjoyable and easy to listen to background sound track too. Very well researched ,ordered and scripted progression.
Great content! Thanks for bringing it to our attention, I look forward to watching the rest. 


Lightseeker said:


> Damn, Ewaranon deleted his channel.


I've been watching them on a mirror on bitchute,if you like I'll find the link

edit: here's the mirror. 
_View: https://www.bitchute.com/video/F23ZWf03qHUE/_


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (May 30, 2021)

Came here looking for this
And I just saw on Gab that the channel is back under a different name and more parts will be released here. 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKQuqeSDq-8_


----------



## Mike Nolan (May 31, 2021)

He commented on his new channel that he will expose who took him down.


----------



## Edavid75 (Jun 1, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> Why would they delete his videos? He didn't state anything controversial (no Hitler stuff, no Holocaust revisionism).
> 
> I regret I only downloaded one of his videos. ;/


Ewaranon is back on YT with the channel "ewar" and his videos are reuploaded.


----------



## Lightseeker (Jun 1, 2021)

Edavid75 said:


> Ewaranon is back on YT with the channel "ewar" and his videos are reuploaded.


Yes. It is just a shame he lost almost 17000 subs.


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 1, 2021)

He did a series on History specificially: "The Lost History of Plane Earth" - I am uploading it to our youtube channel, linking to his new channel: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qD0ug4fodeY_

His flat earth premise is giving me some headaches but I still decided to upload it as the rest is so good.


----------



## Ping2 (Jun 7, 2021)

Huaqero said:


> I am sure there is a lot of thought provoking material and footage in this series, however, right from the beginning, at around 1:30, there is that claim about Earth's motion and humans feeling it or not, that prevented me from continuing watching.
> I'll give it a try, again, but the beginning was dissapointing, tbh...


Don't quit at the first thing that doesn't fit exactly into your belief system. If you watch all the episodes, you'll be asking lots more questions, and feeling much more discomfort as you realise that whilst this documentary may be partially wrong, it is mostly accurate and supported by evidence. Humanity has been lied to on an industrial level for centuries. It's time we dug ourselves out from under the mud, and put what we've been told under the microscope. And then we need to hold the liars to account, rewrite our history books, rewrite our science books, and have a great reset of the TRUTH, not another great reset of the lies and deceptions


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 7, 2021)

Ping2 said:


> Don't quit at the first thing that doesn't fit exactly into your belief system. If you watch all the episodes, you'll be asking lots more questions, and feeling much more discomfort as you realise that whilst this documentary may be partially wrong, it is mostly accurate and supported by evidence. Humanity has been lied to on an industrial level for centuries. It's time we dug ourselves out from under the mud, and put what we've been told under the microscope. And then we need to hold the liars to account, rewrite our history books, rewrite our science books, and have a great reset of the TRUTH, not another great reset of the lies and deceptions



That's certainly true for all the stuff unrelated to flat earth, since he almost exclusively used material from our forum, without giving anything back (like a link to the source).


----------



## jackie (Jun 15, 2021)

I have just finished watching "What on Earth Happened". Wow, what an eye opener. I have been looking for our human history for sometime now and was pleased to find this series. I have questions is an understatement, and I know it will be awhile before everything can be answered. My biggest question is exactly how the moon, sun and stars sit in relation to the firmament? I think I need a picture to study. If the sun and moon sit this side of the firmament than why couldn't the moon landing be possible? If the sun and moon sit beyond the firmament wouldn't it be like seeing them underwater like the stars? Jackie


----------



## Ping2 (Jun 16, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> Yes. It is just a shame he lost almost 17000 subs.


YT can no longer be trusted to deal fairly. They have a big brother too. What was once a free platform for the world to put up and share information has been perverted by financial greed. But it is also increasingly used as a political tool for the global controlling elite to snuff out anything which does not strictly follow their narrow agenda. With the announcement of the plan to introduce the NWO, they are becoming increasingly intolerant of any opposition or alternative thought processes. This is highly damaging to our freedom as citizens of the world.
They have recently started to manipulate and interfere with the number of likes and dislikes of any channel. Deplatform and de-monetize free thought, and cancel completely anyone who persists in opposition. This is not a positive development for growth of the human race, and our freedom going forward. Orwellian mind-control is not a fun regime to live under.
We will have to find a new place to discuss our ideas, and share our thoughts with the world. Repression is becoming more prevalent, and we are reversing our timeline back into a dystopian 1984-like totalitarian corral. There are twisted psycho/sociopathic souls who want to control the narrative, and we have to have as little as possible to do with them if we are to flourish.
I thought Minds.com might be the new place to go, but even they have now (seemingly) succumbed to pressure and are limiting the discourse on that platform.
Quo Vadis?


jackie said:


> I have just finished watching "What on Earth Happened". Wow, what an eye opener. I have been looking for our human history for sometime now and was pleased to find this series. I have questions is an understatement, and I know it will be awhile before everything can be answered. My biggest question is exactly how the moon, sun and stars sit in relation to the firmament? I think I need a picture to study. If the sun and moon sit this side of the firmament than why couldn't the moon landing be possible? If the sun and moon sit beyond the firmament wouldn't it be like seeing them underwater like the stars? Jackie


Like you, I have many more questions than answers. In my youth I was told that "flat-earth" theory was reserved for oddball nutters, and one should not ask or talk about it if one was to be taken seriously. So I dismissed it. Now I am starting to question the current world-view, and finding many inconsistencies. Too many to ignore. There are those who fear that open discusssion might upset their controlling narrative, and perhaps (OMG) find that there are holes and discrepancies that they have denied. Which makes it even more imperative to dig deeper and find the truth. I can't be satisfied until I have tested ALL hypotheses. One can't trust the controllers to tell us the truth. They have an agenda, and they want to control the narrative tightly.
Can you tell me exactly what the moon is? I was told it was a round ball of rock. Until recently I believed this. But what if in fact it is plasma, and the moon landings were a fanciful hoax perpetrated upon a gullible world to win a battle for supremacy by two desperate super-powers whom we now know consistently lied in the struggle for world domination. They still do. But cracks are appearing in their science, and the internet has brought out questions into the public arena that they don't want. 
Many "conspiracy-theories" are now known to be facts. In fact most of them are now being uncovered at a speed which is evoking a dangerous response from the controllers who would shut down ALL free thought to maintain the status quo. We are seeking the truth, while they are seeking to maintain their elevated position.
If any foundational theories about the origin of man or the universe is proven false and their lies are exposed, the ground under their feet will turn to clay, and they will collapse. A whole new world could open up for mankind to explore. It may not happen, because their science may be sound, but the determination with which they stamp out any questions causes me to doubt their sincerity. If they are so sure of their facts, why not allow open debate? Why do they need to shut down and silence curious minds with such vigor. What are they afraid of?
Many questions, few answers.


----------



## Lightseeker (Jun 17, 2021)

Seems like his channel is gone again.


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 17, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> Seems like his channel is gone again.


You can keep an eye here.

Gab Social


----------



## Lightseeker (Jun 17, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> You can keep an eye here.
> 
> Gab Social



Thanks a lot.


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 17, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> Gab Social



That's ridiculous, to me it seems he voluntarily closes his accounts. The way he always disappears is not consistent with actions of youtube against him. He sabotages himself.


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 17, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> That's ridiculous, to me it seems he voluntarily closes his accounts all the time.


I think he tries to build a legend....


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 17, 2021)

Citezenship said:


> I think he tries to build a legend....



Yes, he paints himself as a martyr, and it actually works - his videos are being re-uploaded everywhere.


----------



## Lightseeker (Jun 17, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Yes, he paints himself as a martyr, and it actually works - his videos are being re-uploaded everywhere.



He doesn't seem to care about the follows and likes. He's made a name for himself already. He's on the path to become yet another Eric Dubay.


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 17, 2021)

Says he wants to engage but make the telegram channel that can't receive comments, hmmm.





Teleram Channel: Ewaranon


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 17, 2021)

Bent as a nine bob note!
Flat Earth


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Jun 18, 2021)

I think I'm misunderstanding. What is "bent" about him? He always refuses money off of people and when he uploaded LHFE his channels were attacked and everybody jumped on it and reuploaded. It must be pretty rubbish for the guy to have his videos that he just put out taken by bigger channels and reuploaded and then when he returned he was instantly shadow banned, could not read or receive comments and dwarfed by the bigger channels. You can tell by the quality of them that he has obviously spent a lot of time and effort on the them. And yet he doesn't seem to be complaining about it that much.

I am struggling to see where he is crooked here? He has already said on Gab that he didn't make that telegram channel. Do you know how exhausting telegram engagement can be? He has also said that channels on instagram etc are not his. He always engages on Gab. I think this is the problem with the truth community. Everyone is always throwing others under the bus. I've already seen some comments implying that he is some kind of freemason. It's absurd. He's said over and over again LHFE volume 1 is an introduction to the story he wants to tell, and that a lot of the information is already out there, and that in volume 2 he is going to explore where the mud came from, look at the earth model closer etc. I personally think his stuff is great and it helps a lot of people who are unfamiliar get familiar with these ideas. I also think people do not respect an individual's choice to remain anonymous.

And if he was another Dubay, Jon Levi etc then he wouldn't walk away from the you tube thing so easily. A lot of individuals on you tube are making a lot of money and getting a lot of fame out of so called truth topics and it does make the whole thing quite suspicious and open for corruption - i mean they have to keep putting out content and surely it gets to the point where they scrape the bottom of the barrel for stuff to cover. I really do not see how this guy is gaining at the minute at all.


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 18, 2021)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> I think I'm misunderstanding. What is "bent" about him? He always refuses money off of people and when he uploaded LHFE his channels were attacked and everybody jumped on it and reuploaded. It must be pretty rubbish for the guy to have his videos that he just put out taken by bigger channels and reuploaded and then when he returned he was instantly shadow banned, could not read or receive comments and dwarfed by the bigger channels. You can tell by the quality of them that he has obviously spent a lot of time and effort on the them. And yet he doesn't seem to be complaining about it that much.
> 
> I am struggling to see where he is crooked here? He has already said on Gab that he didn't make that telegram channel. Do you know how exhausting telegram engagement can be? He has also said that channels on instagram etc are not his. He always engages on Gab. I think this is the problem with the truth community. Everyone is always throwing others under the bus. I've already seen some comments implying that he is some kind of freemason. It's absurd. He's said over and over again LHFE volume 1 is an introduction to the story he wants to tell, and that a lot of the information is already out there, and that in volume 2 he is going to explore where the mud came from, look at the earth model closer etc. I personally think his stuff is great and it helps a lot of people who are unfamiliar get familiar with these ideas. I also think people do not respect an individual's choice to remain anonymous.



Everyone who has a youtube channel knows that he wasn't attacked - he deleted the channels himself, including most of the videos. That's never necessary, even if you have a strike and youtube deletes some of your videos.

I know how exhausting it can be, I have a telegram channel with >5k subscribers, with a comment section.

I don't accuse him of anything, except that he is consciously causing drama.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Jun 18, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Everyone who has a youtube channel knows that he wasn't attacked - he deleted the channels himself, including most of the videos. That's never necessary, even if you have a strike and youtube deletes some of your videos.
> 
> I know how exhausting it can be, I have a telegram channel with >5k subscribers, with a comment section.
> 
> I don't accuse him of anything, except that he is consciously causing drama.


I dont see why he would lie about being attacked. He also never said you tube attacked his channel but he said other you tubers did. He said he's documented it and may release what happened in the future. And despite all of this, I'm still trying to work out why that makes him corrupt here? because he took his channel down?

I have Gab - I will ask him to give clarity on what happened. I might even see if he will join this forum.


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 18, 2021)

He never really provided any clear reasoning why he had to delete his channel two times. What would that mean "other youtubers attacked him"? That's not possible. No one can log into your account except you.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Jun 18, 2021)

I want to find out too. And I will ask. All my message was is that we shouldn't jump on the guy just because he took down his channel twice. We don't really know what's transpired and we know nothing about his situation. From following his channel for over a year now since he uploaded the first series, I have never got the impression from this guy that he is out to make anything out of these videos. He actually seems like a decent guy. The topics he covers too are not at all misleading either. So I don't see how he is controlled opposition like some say about Dubay and others.


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 18, 2021)

I don't see either. But there's nothing magical about creating and managing youtube and bitchute accounts.

So you have to ask yourself, why isn't he uploading to bitchute if youtube is so problmatic for him.


----------



## Lightseeker (Jun 18, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> I don't see either. But there's nothing magical about creating and managing youtube and bitchute accounts.
> 
> So you have to ask yourself, why isn't he uploading to bitchute if youtube is so problmatic for him.



So what is your take on him? Shill? Gatekeeper?


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 18, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> So what is your take on him? Shill? Gatekeeper?



I don't have a take, there's not enough data. I uploaded his history series to youtube because it contains useful things.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Jun 18, 2021)

I'll see if I can find out. He said that LHFE will be 3 or 4 volumes so I guess he will upload to some channel at some point. Maybe he's waiting until he's made more. There are so many reuploads and fake accounts since the original account was removed.


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 18, 2021)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> I think I'm misunderstanding. What is "bent" about him?


Click the link
Flat Earth

He is not what  he makes himself out to be. I have posted the evidence at the link. 
His instagram is now gone.
He is the one deleting his character across multiple platforms. 

Here's some more screen grabs.
Here is his Ewaranon view count and join date




For comparison here is SH.nets view count and join date.



Notice anything?

Here are three channels he credits or rather credited before he pulled his Ewaranon channel on a couple of his original seven videos.









Notice anything?


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 18, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> He is the one deleting his character across multiple platforms.


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 18, 2021)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> From following his channel for over a year now


How did you manage that when the channel only went up in October 2020?


----------



## Citezenship (Jun 18, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> Everyone who has a youtube channel knows that he wasn't attacked - he deleted the channels himself, including most of the videos. That's never necessary, even if you have a strike and youtube deletes some of your videos.
> 
> I know how exhausting it can be, I have a telegram channel with >5k subscribers, with a comment section.
> 
> I don't accuse him of anything, except that he is consciously causing drama.


He also deleted the Gab channel which means he almost entirely wiped out the Ewaranon name, the only reason i could see for this happening is if there are some ownership/copyright issues, which could mean he is operating under a license.

There are some other issues.







​
I still do not know what to make of it.


A murky puddle for sure.


----------



## dreamtime (Jun 18, 2021)

now he's playing the victim. 

If his accounts got hacked (extremely unlikely) this only reveals that he doesn't have a clue about basic security practices.


----------



## Lightseeker (Jun 18, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> now he's playing the victim.
> 
> If his accounts got hacked (extremely unlikely) this only reveals that he doesn't have a clue about basic security practices.



Unless he shares a laptop or a PC with other people, it is extremely unlikely someone hacked his accounts.

I mean, it hasn't happened to Eric Dubay and Eric has uploaded crazier stuff for a longer time.

What I find very particular is how popular his videos are. Literally thousands of views after mere hours. Either he has a loyal following, or he is good at advertising, or there is something else at hand.


----------



## E_V_ (Jun 18, 2021)

Big red flag for me, and I believe I read it in this thread, is that when Ewaranon was invited to a podcast he politely declined. I could feel that coming from a mile away

However, most agree the videos contain a ton of useful information and I don’t yet see any sinister angle to the videos

Initial guess is that Ewaranon is using clever marketing to raise awareness and views on the videos. Much like the movie Greenland and the continued delays. People could not wait to get their hands on that movie 

If YouTube is going to take your stuff down anyway, might as well lean into it


----------



## Safranek (Jun 18, 2021)

Another possibility is that, as he mentioned to Bob after the invite, he desires to stay anonymous for whatever reason.

Most of us are aware that once you can present material that contradicts and can be damaging to the mainstream narrative in a powerful way, you will obviously targeted for 'takedown' if you refuse to join the 'club'.

We don't know his personal nature so we can't assess his reasoning based on what we know.

Regarding hacking accounts, YT and other such platforms can give access to ANY account upon request by the 'right' authorities so his accounts might have been deleted in such a way.

Most of us agreed earlier in the thread that his videos are very powerful as they are congruent with the sufficient background and logic needed to make such videos, hence why dreamtime posted them on our YT channel (as did many others).

If you wanted to get videos out anonymously and reach the largest audience, YT is still the way to go.

IF his accounts had indeed been hacked internally, then he may suppose the same can happen on Bitchute or any other platform where your account is on a centralized server.

Once curious thought.

What is different in his videos to cause such a reaction (given his statements about the hacking are true) as to get the 'system' after his butt in such a quick and organized way?

As all the material he presented has been covered by others on many channels, I can only think of one. The LAST video of the series. That's the first time I had seen that hypothesis.


----------



## Lightseeker (Jun 18, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Another possibility is that, as he mentioned to Bob after the invite, he desires to stay anonymous for whatever reason.
> 
> Most of us are aware that once you can present material that contradicts and can be damaging to the mainstream narrative in a powerful way, you will obviously targeted for 'takedown' if you refuse to join the 'club'.
> 
> ...



Which hypothesis?


----------



## Safranek (Jun 18, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> Which hypothesis?



The one where he explains symbols and maps and presents an 'unexpected', 'new' FE map at the end.


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 18, 2021)

Safranek said:


> Most of us agreed earlier in the thread that his videos are very powerful as they are congruent with the sufficient background and logic needed to make such videos,


Consensus?
Isn't that the same thing as a peer review!

Look this bloke working on his own to wake his family up knocked out seven videos and then uploaded them to bitchute prior to setting up the Ewaranon youtube account inOctober.
As late as August 2020 he was still researching mudfloods as evidenced above.
He reuploaded them to bitchute with improved audio in 2020, August I think he said. 

By contrast the video team here which is ten people strong has been working on a single documentary for weeks if not months and it still isn't finished.
Does that really not ring any alarm bells?

His twitter handle was uk_qanon.
Twitter banned him for whatever reason and searching for any tweets or replies he got produces very little.

It's all well and good people enjoying and relating to the content of the videos but frankly he got most of it off of the various SH sites without giving them any credit whatsoeveratall.

Shady character on all fronts. Motive and intent remain unknown as they always do but instead of accepting anything at face value simply because it tallies with what the individual believes about history it pays to have a look beyond the video so too speak.


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Jun 18, 2021)

He uploaded to bitchute one at a time. That's where I discovered him. He only uploaded to you tube after all what on earth happened was released and he did it with better audio. anyway he put out a video today about it. It's obviously still happening to him. A bunch of other youtubers - striking his channel and therefore bringing on the shadow bans. Also trying to find out his identity. To be honest he is an idiot for giving them his email address but at least he acknowledges that. Just petty weird you tubers acting all crazy and high and mighty. They are claiming he stole all his information from THEM and acting all crazy. How about these guys acknowledge stolen history. Anyway great mystery solved. And tbh - trying to find out someone's identity. That can be quite scary. 


kd-755 said:


> How did you manage that when the channel only went up in October 2020?


forgot the link. he's probably deleted his channels because these guys are making him paranoid.



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnqogtnNxJE_


----------



## Lightseeker (Jun 18, 2021)

The hardest red pill to swallow is that we are all jealous of Ewar's popularity.


----------



## Starman (Jun 18, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> The hardest red pill to swallow is that we are all jealous of Ewar's popularity.



There's simply envy and there's also some disappointment that Ewar has not given more attribution to his sources. He does mention a few web sites and personages, but IMHO he left out the work of Korben Dallas and other folks here at SH. It's obvious he didn't come up with all of it on his own.  He's standing on the shoulders of others who did earlier research.  We can always fault people for such shortcomings, but in the end the guy (and his cohorts?) did put together a lot of information in a skillful way.

I think he's having fun with creating a lot of drama, and don't believe his story that he made it for his family.  He's workin' it for sure.  

I try to overlook the background drama and just stay on point with the material.  It's gratifying to see so many people waking up to this information.  He is tying together a lot of loose threads and providing a satisfying synthesis.  Reading the comments in his past and present video channel is quite the wake up call. Sad that this feedback is getting lost when he jerks around his platforms.

I found that David Weiss' Youtube channel has the most views and comments on Ewaranon's videos:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UClWTBNGnjXEZOtEwEp9BGTg


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Jun 18, 2021)

Starman said:


> There's simply envy and there's also some disappointment that Ewar has not given more attribution to his sources. He does mention a few web sites and personages, but IMHO he left out the work of Korben Dallas and other folks here at SH. It's obvious he didn't come up with all of it on his own.  He's standing on the shoulders of others who did earlier research.  We can always fault people for such shortcomings, but in the end the guy (and his cohorts?) did put together a lot of information in a skillful way.
> 
> I think he's having fun with creating a lot of drama, and don't believe his story that he made it for his family.  He's workin' it for sure.
> 
> ...


That's the problem isn't it. Where the credit lies. I've seen him credit a lot of you tubers. And have they ever credited the source material? I dont think its deliberate with you tubers. The topic gets so dispersed. I myself cannot tell who first started to get wind of all of this. Was it Flat Earth British or some russian guy? 

I do think the family thing is true though. Hes said that from the beginning. And his earlier videos are much lower quality.you can see him getting better as he goes. And I fail to see how he is profiting from any of this unless he is part of a larger group. But I did check out that channel he references that attacked him. They all have content. Strange content. So I do doubt that's some staged drama. And the ability he has is connecting a lot of dots. Very interested to see where it goes from here.


----------



## Safranek (Jun 18, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> The hardest red pill to swallow is that we are all jealous of Ewar's popularity.



This is the kind of statement that should NOT be made. 

Who is 'we'?

I don't see ANY envy at our end. Either use 'I' or point out any display of jealousy on someone's part but generalized negative statements like this only create hostility. In other words, speak for yourself.

Please refrain from such in the future.


----------



## mark2112 (Jun 21, 2021)

I get the impression that he’s pretty flighty and nervous about his identity being exposed.  If you watch the video exposing the group of people he called a cult, although it’s poor form it wasn’t worth shutting everything down.  I believe he believed that a group was actively trying to dox him so he cleaned house.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 22, 2021)

mark2112 said:


> I get the impression that he’s pretty flighty and nervous about his identity being exposed.  If you watch the video exposing the group of people he called a cult, although it’s poor form it wasn’t worth shutting everything down.  I believe he believed that a group was actively trying to dox him so he cleaned house.


Yea he comes across as a little paranoid, and constantly pulling the videos has become pretty annoying... there are some people I'd still like to share these videos with but I don't want to send links that will be "unavailable" the next day. If he is trying to generate "buzz" then it could very well backfire on him. Nonetheless, I still find his work mind blowing and I look forward to what comes next.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Jun 22, 2021)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> That's the problem isn't it. Where the credit lies. I've seen him credit a lot of you tubers. And have they ever credited the source material? I dont think its deliberate with you tubers. The topic gets so dispersed. I myself cannot tell who first started to get wind of all of this. Was it Flat Earth British or some russian guy?
> 
> *I do think the family thing is true though. Hes said that from the beginning.* And his earlier videos are much lower quality.you can see him getting better as he goes. And I fail to see how he is profiting from any of this unless he is part of a larger group. But I did check out that channel he references that attacked him. They all have content. Strange content. So I do doubt that's some staged drama. And the ability he has is connecting a lot of dots. Very interested to see where it goes from here.



On the part highlighted in bold, the outro of LHFE, watches far more like a call to arms, or a psy op, than a video one would make for their family. He talks about family and friends abandoning you. It is just a personal reading, but to me it does not come across like something one would make for their family.

Last 3 or so mins of the video below


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2Kb__bQe4k_


----------



## Lightseeker (Jun 22, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> On the part highlighted in bold, the outro of LHFE, watches far more like a call to arms, or a psy op, than a video one would make for their family. He talks about family and friends abandoning you. It is just a personal reading, but to me it does not come across like something one would make for their family.
> 
> Last 3 or so mins of the video below
> 
> ...




What I undestand is that he made the first series (What on Earth happened?) for his family and friends, supposedly.

The second batch of videos (the lost history of FE) was perhaps something that was made once he realized how popular his video content had become.


----------



## Starman (Jun 22, 2021)

Interesting comment (link below) from Eric Dubay in his most recent YT video, re: Ewaranon's LHFE video series:


*Eric Dubay:*
"Earth's continents size, shape and alignment really look nothing like this Moon map (not to mention all the additional landmasses no one has ever seen). As shown here Polaris simply doesn't work on this map. The LHFE series was great until he got to this section and made the ridiculous claim that "The Moon is the only real Flat Earth map." The Gleasons, Hammonds, and other traditional FE maps are clearly far better than this one. Presenting new theories is fine, but I don't appreciate the definitive manner in which he asserts his spurious speculations"


*Link to Dubay video, original comment by Cam Thomsen:*


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn9utRKNwhs_


----------



## Lightseeker (Jun 22, 2021)

Starman said:


> Interesting comment from Eric Dubay in his most recent YT video, re: Ewaranon's LHFE video series:
> 
> 
> *Eric Dubay:*
> "Earth's continents size, shape and alignment really look nothing like this Moon map (not to mention all the additional landmasses no one has ever seen). As shown here Polaris simply doesn't work on this map. The LHFE series was great until he got to this section and made the ridiculous claim that "The Moon is the only real Flat Earth map." The Gleasons, Hammonds, and other traditional FE maps are clearly far better than this one. Presenting new theories is fine, but I don't appreciate the definitive manner in which he asserts his spurious speculations"


Link?

I found the Lunar map bit as fascinating as ridiculous and hardly believable.


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 22, 2021)

Starman said:


> "The Moon is the only real Flat Earth map." The Gleasons, Hammonds, and other traditional FE maps are clearly far better than this one.


Maps eh! 
Done with in less than 5 minutes.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGb61kKuWos_​


----------



## mark2112 (Jun 23, 2021)

Wanderer said:


> Yea he comes across as a little paranoid, and constantly pulling the videos has become pretty annoying... there are some people I'd still like to share these videos with but I don't want to send links that will be "unavailable" the next day. If he is trying to generate "buzz" then it could very well backfire on him. Nonetheless, I still find his work mind blowing and I look forward to what comes next.


If you search LHFE in YouTube and filter the search by upload date there are heaps of people mirroring


----------



## E_V_ (Jun 28, 2021)

Any thoughts that Ewar is Korben?


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 28, 2021)

E_V_ said:


> Any thoughts that Ewar is Korben?


Too funny!


----------



## E_V_ (Jun 28, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> Too funny!


I was sharing a link to this site and the person responded to the material by asking if I had watched Ewaranon and it made me think of this thread 

I’m just bringing it up because I don’t think Ewar produced these videos in short order. They took time. He also says he’s doing it for family and that’s a big guess as to why KB left. Just had the notion that KB needed a different outlet and that’s why he walked away. 

It matters little but instinct seemed to want to ask the question


----------



## Jd755 (Jun 28, 2021)

Well here's another link The Lost History of the Flat Earth
Draw your own conclusion.


----------



## carole (Jul 1, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> He deleted the videos himself, or someone who got accesss to his accounts did. He writes "A small few tried to trash my video accounts." - so probably a hack, but it seems he hadn't really secured his accounts if someone was able to do that.


Go to "Before it's News" you can watch it all in one 5 hr video


----------



## Shena (Jul 13, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> Part two of the series features almost two minutes of footage shot from a plane flying by the ice wall. Almost two minutes of endless ice. The music choice was pretty appropriate, making the sight of the outer edge even more haunting than it already is.
> 
> What I find particularly intriguing is how the coastline of antarctica on modern maps of the world show the "continent's" outline as rugged and waved, yet in the aforementioned section of the video you can see it is pretty much a straight line, not rugged. In other words, more akin to what is depicted in flat Earth maps.
> 
> ...


Can you explain Part 2. As in an entire series or the second video ? I’ve only seen post of 1-13. Where are there?


----------



## Lightseeker (Jul 13, 2021)

Shena said:


> Can you explain Part 2. As in an entire series or the second video ? I’ve only seen post of 1-13. Where are there?



Part 2 as in the second video of the series "What on Earth happened?".

They are scattered over Youtube and other platforms because the author got paranoid and deleted his channel 2 or even 3 times.


----------



## alltheleaves (Aug 14, 2021)

The full Ewaranon series is here at archive.org


----------



## Lightseeker (Aug 15, 2021)

The guy again closed his Youtube account.

He is starting to come across as either a shill or a mentally unstable person.


----------



## Jd755 (Aug 15, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> The guy again closed his Youtube account.
> 
> He is starting to come across as either a shill or a mentally unstable person.


Starting!
Flat Earth


----------



## Wheelsinthesky (Aug 18, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> The guy again closed his Youtube account.
> 
> He is starting to come across as either a shill or a mentally unstable person.


Or perhaps he's just had enough of the abuse from those guys. If you check out that Elijah Castle's channel, he has been getting it pretty bad but all of their accusations and attacks on Ewaranon are pretty crazy and borderline psycho. Elijah's videos are actually entertaining but for all the wrong reasons. If I was in a similar position I would probably walk away from it all too. I do respect Ewaranon for shutting Ryan Zehm down. Who does that guy think he is? you can't just selling someone's series without permission.  but I do also wish he was able to ignore these weird people and just continue to put out great content like Lost History of Earth. I was excited to see where it's going. He didn't once mention Tartaria and that has me interested. I think most people looking into this are misguided when it comes to Tartaria so I really wanted to know his take on it. 

Anyway I don't think he's a shill or mentally unstable, i think he put out a great series and it's come with too much attention and abuse and he's not into it. I think everyone is starting to lose it a bit which isnt surprising considering we are all being pushed to the limit but not everyone is a CIA shill or freemason. I think they are actually probably all laughing at us hard. Any videos positive about Trump or that shine a light of vaccines gets immediately banned from you tube, reddit, facebook etc but all this hidden history, flat earth etc remains fine and untouched. Why? It's likely that none of us are heading in the right direction with it. The whole enquiry has hit a brick wall and these you tubers with their weekly videos and patreon accounts are really scrapping the bottom of the barrel. Have you seen how they all promote this new stupid theory of melting buildings? Ewaranon didnt present anything new that wasn't already out there he just made an awesome introductory series for people. But where to go from here? If he does release more, I dont have high hopes that the direction it will take will be all that enlightening. If people like Jon Levi and Eric Dubay are allowed to continue putting out stuff on youtube then we aren't even close to the truth. Everyone is saying the same thing and it's probably all wrong.


----------



## Lightseeker (Aug 18, 2021)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> Or perhaps he's just had enough of the abuse from those guys. If you check out that Elijah Castle's channel, he has been getting it pretty bad but all of their accusations and attacks on Ewaranon are pretty crazy and borderline psycho. Elijah's videos are actually entertaining but for all the wrong reasons. If I was in a similar position I would probably walk away from it all too. I do respect Ewaranon for shutting Ryan Zehm down. Who does that guy think he is? you can't just selling someone's series without permission.  but I do also wish he was able to ignore these weird people and just continue to put out great content like Lost History of Earth. I was excited to see where it's going. He didn't once mention Tartaria and that has me interested. I think most people looking into this are misguided when it comes to Tartaria so I really wanted to know his take on it.
> 
> Anyway I don't think he's a shill or mentally unstable, i think he put out a great series and it's come with too much attention and abuse and he's not into it. I think everyone is starting to lose it a bit which isnt surprising considering we are all being pushed to the limit but not everyone is a CIA shill or freemason. I think they are actually probably all laughing at us hard. Any videos positive about Trump or that shine a light of vaccines gets immediately banned from you tube, reddit, facebook etc but all this hidden history, flat earth etc remains fine and untouched. Why? It's likely that none of us are heading in the right direction with it. The whole enquiry has hit a brick wall and these you tubers with their weekly videos and patreon accounts are really scrapping the bottom of the barrel. Have you seen how they all promote this new stupid theory of melting buildings? Ewaranon didnt present anything new that wasn't already out there he just made an awesome introductory series for people. But where to go from here? If he does release more, I dont have high hopes that the direction it will take will be all that enlightening. If people like Jon Levi and Eric Dubay are allowed to continue putting out stuff on youtube then we aren't even close to the truth. Everyone is saying the same thing and it's probably all wrong.



I can get behind most of what you said.

As you duely noted, the fact that Eric Dubay's content (to name an example) is still available on YT might raise eyebrows. On the other hand, perhaps TPTB don't want people to notice how much censorship they are capable of. Have you noticed how if you search for Flat Earth on Youtube all you get are mockery videos and parodies? You aren't immediately linked to Dubay or others. That should mean something.


----------



## Wanderer (Aug 19, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> I can get behind most of what you said.
> 
> As you duely noted, the fact that Eric Dubay's content (to name an example) is still available on YT might raise eyebrows. On the other hand, perhaps TPTB don't want people to notice how much censorship they are capable of. Have you noticed how if you search for Flat Earth on Youtube all you get are mockery videos and parodies? You aren't immediately linked to Dubay or others. That should mean something.


TPTB also understand human psychology. If something is banned, it tends to get more attention. My sister in law just sent me something about a Youtuber she follows.. she said "it validates him as being truthful, because why else would they ban him?" And the opposite effect "well he or she hasn't been banned, so they must not be revealing anything important." I'm not saying they always do the opposite of what we think, but "they" play a complex game and we can't look at censorship as the only indicator of truth. They only really need to fool people like us, those who seek truth, so they are not going to make it easy. The zombies aren't looking at any of this stuff anyway.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Aug 19, 2021)

Wheelsinthesky said:


> Or perhaps he's just had enough of the abuse from those guys. If you check out that Elijah Castle's channel, he has been getting it pretty bad but all of their accusations and attacks on Ewaranon are pretty crazy and borderline psycho. Elijah's videos are actually entertaining but for all the wrong reasons. If I was in a similar position I would probably walk away from it all too. I do respect Ewaranon for shutting Ryan Zehm down. Who does that guy think he is? you can't just selling someone's series without permission.  but I do also wish he was able to ignore these weird people and just continue to put out great content like Lost History of Earth. I was excited to see where it's going. He didn't once mention Tartaria and that has me interested. I think most people looking into this are misguided when it comes to Tartaria so I really wanted to know his take on it.
> 
> Anyway I don't think he's a shill or mentally unstable, i think he put out a great series and it's come with too much attention and abuse and he's not into it. I think everyone is starting to lose it a bit which isnt surprising considering we are all being pushed to the limit but not everyone is a CIA shill or freemason. I think they are actually probably all laughing at us hard. Any videos positive about Trump or that shine a light of vaccines gets immediately banned from you tube, reddit, facebook etc but all this hidden history, flat earth etc remains fine and untouched. Why? It's likely that none of us are heading in the right direction with it. The whole enquiry has hit a brick wall and these you tubers with their weekly videos and patreon accounts are really scrapping the bottom of the barrel. Have you seen how they all promote this new stupid theory of melting buildings? Ewaranon didnt present anything new that wasn't already out there he just made an awesome introductory series for people. But where to go from here? If he does release more, I dont have high hopes that the direction it will take will be all that enlightening. If people like Jon Levi and Eric Dubay are allowed to continue putting out stuff on youtube then we aren't even close to the truth. Everyone is saying the same thing and it's probably all wrong.


He did actually once mention Tartaria. It was in the last few mins of LHFE, and he cut to a map of Tartaria, saying over the top "This is not the answer" before suggesting something possibly more Arthurian was his point of view. And that this would be the subject of the next series, if there was one.


----------



## Lightseeker (Aug 19, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> He did actually once mention Tartaria. It was in the last few mins of LHFE, and he cut to a map of Tartaria, saying over the top "This is not the answer" before suggesting something possibly more Arthurian was his point of view. And that this would be the subject of the next series, if there was one.



He actually shew a picture of Jesus crowned as a king, referencing the idea that perhaps Jesus Christ did reign on Earth for a certain amount of time. 

On the other hand, who is thought to have been the King of Tartaria?


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Aug 19, 2021)

Lightseeker said:


> He actually shew a picture of Jesus crowned as a king, referencing the idea that perhaps Jesus Christ did reign on Earth for a certain amount of time.
> 
> On the other hand, who is thought to have been the King of Tartaria?


Yeah there is a picture of Jesus, I think it precedes, or follows a screenshot of a sword in a rock. I reckon that he is gunna explore something of that nature. Of course there are plenty of similarities between the Jesus / Arthur stories. Ralph Ellis is a historian who speaks about this.


----------



## Lightseeker (Aug 19, 2021)

E.Bearclaw said:


> Yeah there is a picture of Jesus, I think it precedes, or follows a screenshot of a sword in a rock. I reckon that he is gunna explore something of that nature. Of course there are plenty of similarities between the Jesus / Arthur stories. Ralph Ellis is a historian who speaks about this.



Arthur is also connected to North Pole mythologies, something which we cannot say about other kings.
And we are aware of the North Pole being seen as the entrance to Eden.


----------



## Questionev3rything (Dec 24, 2021)

pushamaku said:


> Very interesting 13-part video series takes you on a journey through many rabbit holes that many of us are familiar with already and puts some of the puzzle together.
> 
> Highly recommend even if you do not subscribe to flat earth theory as this is about so much more.


I can only find pt1, pt5 and pt6 on the "perplexed perceptions" YouTube channel. The rest have been removed?

Can someone please provide a source/link to watch the whole series


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 24, 2021)

Questionev3rything said:


> I can only find pt1, pt5 and pt6 on the "perplexed perceptions" YouTube channel. The rest have been removed?
> 
> Can someone please provide a source/link to watch the whole series


They will be in amongst these thread somewhere. Site search is your friend. Merry Christmas.
Search results for query: ewaranon


----------



## Referent (Dec 24, 2021)

Questionev3rything said:


> I can only find pt1, pt5 and pt6 on the "perplexed perceptions" YouTube channel. The rest have been removed?
> 
> Can someone please provide a source/link to watch the whole series


The entire 13-part series combined, What on Earth Happened By EwarAnon (Parts 1 to 13), looks available on Bitchute right now.  What I did:

Visit bitchute.com.
Search for: ewaranon what on earth happened.
See the indicated video duration 8:14:36.
Compare against duration the original Youtube-sourced 13 parts:
_I get 8:14:31 estimated duration based on reference files from Youtube._

So, the combined video adds 5 seconds, or my playlist's estimated duration was 5 seconds off, or something like that.

Either way, a decent probability exists that the mirror just combined the files, though we don't really know.  (And the mirror lacks subtitle files AFAICT.)

Also, there seem to be multiple additional mirrors online currently: two, three, (both also on bitchute.com), four (found by searching odysee.com for the same words), five (found by searching rumble.com for the same words). Who knows, there could be more mirrors on other systems; see the thread Alternative search engines & video sites to Google & You Tube.

If you don't want to deal with the buffering of the video services, the recommendation is to download the video for playback.  I won't cover that here, plenty of relevant search results (in the same vein as kd-755's point).


----------



## Just (Dec 25, 2021)

Starman said:


> Wow, I just finished the eighth video in the series and I'm hooked.  He's finally back onto flat earth proofs.
> 
> Prior to the eighth he goes into some depth about the money system, ruling oligarchies, secret societies, satanism, pedophelia, and more.  I didn't expect that. I don't have a dispute with any of it and I think most SH members would find themselves on the same page.  He's trying to cover ALL the bases in his video expose, with flat earth theory at the center of it all. We can find fault with his excluding some information on flat earth theory or stolen history matters, but hey, this guy's trying to cover a huge amount of ground here.
> 
> ...


I wonder if the rocket launched today might be part of a reveal or, more worryingly, part of the new reset with the firmament being damaged and causing flooding as may have been referenced in Hillary Clinton’s (potentially) hidden message about smashing through the glass ceiling (yes I know the ‘real’ meaning of that!)


----------



## alltheleaves (Dec 26, 2021)

Questionev3rything said:


> I can only find pt1, pt5 and pt6 on the "perplexed perceptions" YouTube channel. The rest have been removed?
> 
> Can someone please provide a source/link to watch the whole series


22 episodes. All but the last two. Click on the link to access. Downloadable.


_View: https://archive.org/details/hidden-history-of-earth_


----------



## Cebeij (Dec 29, 2021)

Safranek said:


> I'm not 'sold' on it either as I don't know the entire science behind the possibilities however, I find it to be as good a hypothesis as any I've come across to explain the drastic differences in the SIZE of things as we've known them in our time compared to the 'past'. With more research being done, maybe we can improve on or replace this hypothesis.
> 
> Some attribute it to the atmosphere (oxygen content) but that would influence the whole environment.
> 
> ...


Smithsonian.


----------



## Nick (Jan 8, 2022)

Last week I watched Awaranon's video's. Mind blowing!! Did some searching on him and came across your discussion here. Very interesting. I couldn't find any reference to his AEWAR - LHFEVOL2 series he has been posting on his new channel. 

Thanks for your site and keep up the good work! Have a nice day all.


----------

